# is this tag a fake? S925 206K



## xyzabc123 (Apr 23, 2008)

can someone tell me is this tag is a fake just by looking at it? it has a scratched crystal and there are no markings on the band at all. also, no screw down crown. please help! it has the numbers on the back as: S925 206K and the word "tester".


----------



## metfoo (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm not any sort of expert, but i am inclined to think thats a fake


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

Fake.


----------



## jblaze (Apr 18, 2008)

There should be a serial number on the back of the watch at the very least. I would think the crown would screw down, but don't know for sure. 

Are you looking to buy, or do you already own it? If you own it, you can take it to a dealer and ask to be sure.


----------



## xyzabc123 (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for your help. my gut says it's a fake too. bought on ebay, (shame on me!) sent it back to seller asking for refund. we'll see..


----------



## metfoo (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe that model should look more like this. The quartz part looks big and out of place. It really attracts attention, where as all other tags seem to have smaller text that doesnt seem to distract your eyes from the rest of the watch


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

xyzabc123 said:


> can someone tell me is this tag is a fake just by looking at it? it has a scratched crystal and there are no markings on the band at all. also, no screw down crown. please help! it has the numbers on the back as: S925 206K and the word "tester".


Absolutely, without a doubt a fake. However, The model number is valid, but for a Men's S/el Two Tone Watch.

Note: On the various older replicas this is the most common model number I've seen.

Cheers!

David


----------



## xyzabc123 (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the input. most helpful in my situation.


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

It is a fake!


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

the logo isnt even centered correctly


----------



## Hantom94 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is fake?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@Hantom94 - I answered your question on the Fake Busters Thread. But I'll answer again - this watch is a FAKE. Btw - you really brought this thread back from the dead!


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Super Fake!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Hantom94 - I answered your question on the Fake Busters Thread. But I'll answer again - this watch is a FAKE. Btw - you really brought this thread back from the dead!


Maybe he's still on the denial stage..
Thats why he brought back this thread again.

OP look how corroded that case back its obvious that it is a fake Tag.


----------

